# Finally got my pics taken!



## Compnerd7 (Jan 11, 2012)

He was hiding under his food dish so I had no choice but to let him wake up then take my long awaited pics! I still can't come up with a name, but that usually just comes to me when i'm spending time with my animals..


----------



## Kimmie (Jan 11, 2012)

cant see the pics


----------



## Compnerd7 (Jan 11, 2012)

Oops, let's try this:

http://photobucket.com/ArgentineRedTegu


----------



## Compnerd7 (Jan 12, 2012)

*New pics*

*Ok here are some better pics and video. I finally came to a name too, His name is Dextro, or Dex for short. He's no longer going to hibernate and is up eating and Tegu stuff... enjoy! 
*


































*I think he's camera shy...*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQZx1LUNFJ0&feature=colike


----------



## james.w (Jan 12, 2012)

That last pic is awesome. Whats with all the fog though??


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks like a reptifogger is prob running, lots of fog coming out though, I like to keep mine on a lower setting!


----------



## Compnerd7 (Jan 12, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> Looks like a reptifogger is prob running, lots of fog coming out though, I like to keep mine on a lower setting!



Yep Retifogger! Just on high for a little while to bump up the humidity now it's back on low. We've been having a bad dry spell where I live the regular air Humidity is 10 - 20 % :/ so humidity has been hard to keep up


----------



## gcd312 (Jan 13, 2012)

that is THE smallest tegu i have ever seen. awesome and very cute


----------



## AP27 (Jan 13, 2012)

The fog looks nifty, gives the pics a spooky halloween feel lol. And I love the last one, makes me think of the lion and the lamb. Very cute tegu.


----------



## Compnerd7 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Thanks!*

One more picture I swear and I'll stop haha..


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 13, 2012)

He's so cute love the fog makes 
Me think of jurassic park lol


----------

